# Adding a bit to the old motor.



## LEN (Dec 21, 2011)

Wife said yes at Brazels today. So the old 3126 goes to 400hp and 1000# torque at the rear wheels, we will set the before and after dyno tests. Then we'll see if the milage improves too as we head south in four weeks.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Dec 21, 2011)

What is you hp now Len?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2011)

Must be getting it ready for the drag strip.:applause:


----------



## LEN (Dec 21, 2011)

330 HP, but it is the torque is what I'm really after.


Here is the data-- bottom of page

http://www.brazelsrv.com/CumminsCaterpillarPerformance.htm

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Dec 21, 2011)

Be careful it doesn't flip over on it's side when you stomp on the acceleratoror.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 21, 2011)

LEN;75636 said:
			
		

> 330 HP, but it is the torque is what I'm really after.
> 
> 
> Here is the data-- bottom of page
> ...



I have read some great reviews on this place.  Are you doing the Banks thing as well as the CAT software?  And will the tranny be able to handle the extra torque?


----------



## LEN (Dec 22, 2011)

No not the banks at all. Doing the MP8, and from what I understand it's plug and play. They set it where it will not hurt the motor or trans but one could add a piro and go even higher with temp monitoring. The trans is supposed to take up to 1250, same trans as the ISL 400 uses.
If I have a high(for us) milage year it could pay for itself in 1 year if normal year 2 years plus have the xtra power I need for towing the 8500# trailer and towed. Never have been what I would say short on power but I do like passing the 18 wheelers on the hills,smile,big smile!

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 22, 2011)

well Len and Steve I put the complete Banks system on mine and I love it. I got more torque and HP. and since I have a gassser I do get better gas milage, not that much but some and even just a little bit sure helps. Len I know you are going to real happy once you get it done and get on the road.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 22, 2011)

I will be waiting to see what happens.  I almost did something like what you are doing a couple of years ago but was a little too nervous.  :indecisiveness:  So I am anxois to see how your turns out.


----------



## LEN (Jan 4, 2012)

OK got to see the upgrade put in today. A blind man could do it, well maybe. But it is plug and play. Locate two places on the motor where plugs are. Unplug these two and now you have 4 ends to plug in, plug them in and wire tie it all up and plug control in. Mount or not mount control, I just left mine under the bed. Set on 1/2 way which is safe with no EGT I get 40 more HP to the rear wheels 15% more HP and 100# more torque and a little better than 16 % at the rear wheels. So now we see if I get more MPG hope so.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 4, 2012)

Len, are these numbers from the literature? Or do they have a way to measure it?



			
				LEN;75841 said:
			
		

> ... Set on 1/2 way which is safe with no EGT I get 40 more HP to the rear wheels 15% more HP and 100# more torque and a little better than 16 % at the rear wheels....


----------



## LEN (Jan 4, 2012)

This was on the Dyno with me watching the instal which took a shorter time than the to warm up. So they are real world numbers and at the rear wheels. The Dyno is what makes the install a bit more money. Wish I would have know real results I could have installed myself.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Jan 17, 2012)

OK on the road, kinda seat of the pants so far no REAL hard number but looks like no gain in mileage in the mountains but a definate increase in power up one gear on the climbs. On the flatter ground looks like about 1.5 to 2 MPH more so from 8 to near 10 MPH towing the toad on a trailer about 8000#. Think it's a winner so far will get some hard numbers. Sitting in Bakersfield Ca on the way to Quartzsite. 


LEN


----------

